# Coby(Post timeskip) vs Lucci



## Zyrax D Buggy (Dec 28, 2012)

Location: CP9 Headquarters Tower of Justice


----------



## blueframe01 (Dec 28, 2012)

It should be close, though the lack of feats from Coby means that I'm leaning towards Lucci.


----------



## kenjitr (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucci just rapes its not even a question , just because luffy beat someone that doesnt make him weak also luffy barely beat lucci .


----------



## White (Dec 28, 2012)

Coby edges it with his Haki.


----------



## Sure (Dec 28, 2012)

I've assumed that Coby will be roughly 2 years behind Luffy at this current time - His identical rank to Smoker from 2 years ago adds evidence to it, although I assume he is stronger than Pre-Ts Luffy at this point due to his haki, so Coby should take this high-diff.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Dec 28, 2012)

Rob Lucci has the benefit of the doubt, but my gut tells me that Coby's already surpassed him.


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 28, 2012)

Lucci deserves the benefit of the doubt for now but I won't be shocked if Coby could beat him.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 28, 2012)

Coby's casual feat from the Luffy special was pretty good. He might actually stand a chance against Lucci.


----------



## marco55656 (Dec 28, 2012)

2 years with garp and his growth rate, id say colby takes it without too much difficulty.


----------



## Bonly (Dec 28, 2012)

Lack of feats from Coby has me leaning towards Lucci as the winner.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Lycka (Dec 28, 2012)

coby 

dude had a (god tier) garp teaching him haki.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 28, 2012)

Garp is not god tier  ^
But yeah Lucci gets benefit of the doubt


----------



## Lycka (Dec 28, 2012)

garp would is currently the strongest known character in the manga, he is god tier.


----------



## The End (Dec 28, 2012)

Gonna go ahead and give this to Lucci. No way Coby has the level of Rokushiki mastery that Lucci does. Hell, Lucci almost beat Luffy to death without Haki or weapons. I doubt Post-TS Coby WITH Haki could even get close to beating pre-skip Luffy.

Unless I see some major feats from Coby, he's just some pink haired kid. Nothing compared to a master assassin for the World Government.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 28, 2012)

Good fight, and I can understand people seeing it go either way. I'd say Coby though since I expect him to have CoA + CoO + Rokushiki whereas Lucci only has the third one. But I do think Lucci probably a decent bit physically tougher, so it'll still be close. But good CoO will let him fight/dodge at a higher level IMO.


----------



## God Movement (Dec 28, 2012)

Coby uses his CoO Haki and Rokushiki to get the better of Lucci.


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 28, 2012)

Coby most definitely.  Logically he should be an upcoming haki beast


----------



## Thebest1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, im going to have to go with coby as well, his feats in the filler episode was great and I believe Oda has way more in store for us then what was shown in that episode. Especially, considering the way he unlocked haki and could sense all of marineford. With haki and rokushiki training by garp in addition to his ridiculous growth rate he should be able to take it.


----------



## redhawk35 (Dec 29, 2012)

Coby beat lucci never lucci learnt rokushiki when he was very young started practicing at the age of six and now his 30 that's years of training and you think coby can overtake him in 2 years please rob would demolish him. Coby has nothing either on enies lobby luffy the hits he took from lucci would of killed him i doubt he could take three rokuogans the later one being the larger then the other 2


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2013)

Well, after 2 years, if he's gone through some major development like he did from EB-EL, I wouldn't say he'd loose. 

But  yea, we need feats.


----------

